# Best J2ME IDE



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello guys, which is the best IDE available to develop J2ME apps? .. im currently using NetBeans 6.1 . Netbeans is too slow and takes up resources.. is there any other alternative for this?


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 24, 2008)

Try EclipseME.........I have heard very bad things abt netbeans like it has a very long startup time, taxing on system........EclipseME is far better IDE for J2ME........

Check this out:-

  *www.devx.com/wireless/Article/29233


----------



## aadipa (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry for a late reply.

You can use netbeans as it provides lot of things in the mobility pack.

But I am more comfortable with Eclipse with EclipseME plugin. Also EclipseME which was and individual effort is now being developed as Mobile Tools for Java by the team lead by Motorola, Nokia, RIM and others with official support from eclipse. So its good to bet on EclipseME for future.

also I use eclipse of my other work (non Java ME related), so its better for me to use same IDE instead of jumping between the two.

*eclipseme.org/
*www.eclipse.org/dsdp/mtj/


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply prashanth & aadipa.. im trying out Eclipse


----------

